# I Need A Battery Case For My Ancheer Power Plus E-bike



## highbids (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's a link to my E-bike, i need a case for this battery.








ANCHEER 26 Inch Wheel Electric Mountain Bike 250W with Removable 36V 8A Battery AM1907(BATTERIES ON RECALL)


ancheer




www.ancheer.shop





Gary


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

These are mountain bike forums, probably not going to get much helpful info here. I’d suggest various FB groups for cheap hybrid/commuter ebikes.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Is the case damaged from a crash or fall? Maybe best to just go with an entirely new battery, which his listed on their site here: Replaceable lithium battery 36V, 8AH For ANCHEER AM001907 Though this battery does not seem capable of delivering many miles on a full charge due to it's small size, the price seems decent enough to splurge on an entirely new battery. 

Maybe this question would better be answered on a site like Endless Sphere or Electric Bike Review.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Cases are very popular and can be had anywhere.
Have you heard of Alibaba or Aliexpress or ebay or amazon. I just redid W10 so I can't copy and paste my word doc with all the companies that sell battery cases, the only one that comes to mind right now is BMSB


----------

